# Rapid Strep - 87880



## alk@APS (Mar 8, 2019)

HI All-

I'm new to Family practice billing and am having an issue with BCBS paying for rapid strep 87880 for adults? They are denying the claim as age inappropriate, I've tried finding a different code is 87561 more appropriate for an adult rapid strep test? Thanks for any additional help.


----------



## erjones147 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have never had an issue billing 87880-QW for patients of any age

I would be very interested to hear what you find out after you contact BCBS

What dx are you using and what was the error code from the EOB?


----------



## alk@APS (Mar 13, 2019)

*Rapid Strep*

I called BCBS and claim was put back for re-processing but the original decision to deny was upheld. The DX code was J02.0

"Procedure code is inconsistent with the patients age" (CO-6) This is the denial on the EOB

BCBS told me I could appeal but only if I included a letter from the patient giving me permission to appeal on their behalf - I have never heard of having to do that either!


----------

